# peerless hds tweeter is amazing



## jdecker (Jan 13, 2016)

ScanSpeak Discovery D2608/9130 Peerless HDS 810921

Hello, long time reader. since 2010. this is my very first post because i have realized that while i have learned so much great stuff here i have never given back.

I have owned many tweeters and have tried them all matched to my peerless exculsive mid(xt19, morel tempo, dayton audio AMT2-4, lpg 26na, pioneer tsd, some old school technics for fun.)

I have never been satisfied or blown away by any of these. the sound i like is great clarity, great vocals, great highs, and hearing every detail. the xt19 has good highs but the vocals sound grainy/suppressed. but very good if you like a warmer sound. the lpgs and great highs and sparkle but the vocals sound short, cold suppressed, and unnatural. not good for a 2 way/ . the dayton audio amt2-4 had the best sparkle i have heard. better then the lpg is wich is impressive. but these made the whole mid range is just lost somewhere . vocals while extremely life like sound like they just got turned down so much compared to everything else. 

So after reading around here the hds tweeter got a lot of love and a lot of hate. but the people that praised said it was the best tweeter they ever heard. and someone compared them to scanspeak aircirc, measurements and test and they said they were very close. people described this as having great vocals, great highs. great detail. everything i wanted. and what better to match with my peerless hds mids. so i ordered from madisound.
well last week i got them in the mail. excitingly put them in first thing after work.
i have an active headunit so i set the cross over at 2000 18/db and put on sublime(reggae . tons of instruments.)

its amazing. after years and years of car audio experimenting these are the nicest sound tweeters i have heard. i have never heard car audio system better.
the sound is just superior and different then anything i have ever heard.the vocals are life like and come with great presence. the super balanced highs just slightly dance behind the vocals making the vocals to focal point. blending with the mid is perfect. the mid range detail is insane. im hearing things in songs that i have never heard before . every instrument is separated perfectly. it dosent matter if there 4 different instruments going on youll hear every detail of each, never muddy. everything is coming out effortlessly. my front stage sounds huge now. the xt19 sounds so closed in comparison. i can hear the singers breath, background singers come out, guitars sound real. its all so smooth. i feel like im being surrounded and sucked into the music. the highs never sound exaggerated . the music just sounds real. no coloration. ive sat in my car for hours just playing different songs and everything sounds great. i feel like there playing every detail in the song, i just dont see how it could be better. defiantly the tweeter for someone who wants 0 muddiness , to hear every detail , balanced. and hear every instrument. just great. the peerless hds mid and tweeter for a pair are only $280 and i can guarantee you will outperform almost anything. any questions let me know.


----------



## TallTexan (Dec 14, 2007)

The Fs of 700 Hz is pretty low and the high sensitivity over 90 db/W make up for the 8 ohms. Hard to go wrong with one of the ScanSpeak line especially with Peerless/Vifa/Tymphany pricing. Sometimes on this site, we overlook how good the Peerless/etc line is for the price. Champagne taste at a beer budget. 

But they say installation is everything, and its the one thing you didn't get into detail with. Because these 1" domes have a 4" face plate and need 1.25". Did you like them better on or off axis aka how are they aimed? How much power are you giving them (and can they take it, meaning more power)? Some speakers sound great at modest to moderate volume levels, but loose it quickly at higher levels. Granted we are talking about ScanSpeaks here with an advertised 80W/400W ratings (@ 4K 6db/oct).


----------



## jdecker (Jan 13, 2016)

TallTexan said:


> The Fs of 700 Hz is pretty low and the high sensitivity over 90 db/W make up for the 8 ohms. Hard to go wrong with one of the ScanSpeak line especially with Peerless/Vifa/Tymphany pricing. Sometimes on this site, we overlook how good the Peerless/etc line is for the price. Champagne taste at a beer budget.
> 
> But they say installation is everything, and its the one thing you didn't get into detail with. Because these 1" domes have a 4" face plate and need 1.25". Did you like them better on or off axis aka how are they aimed? How much power are you giving them (and can they take it, meaning more power)? Some speakers sound great at modest to moderate volume levels, but loose it quickly at higher levels. Granted we are talking about ScanSpeaks here with an advertised 80W/400W ratings (@ 4K 6db/oct).


I still need to test different locations. I have a mid 2000s chevy silverado and there is more then enough room behind the grill.I screwed them into the door knee height. Sound stage is just above the steering wheel. Drivers side tweeter is probably 40° off axis. Passengers is about 20°. Ill be perfecting them this week. I do not think Im going to mount them on the dash just because these things are huge i would stick out to much. But at first when i had them in my hand and moved them on and off axis the sound and detail didn't really change. Same thing when i move my head around the car. With my last tweeter the xt19 the sound would change a lot more. I think they might make music sound light and thin if they were up the dash. But well see, having all the mid range detail this tweeter has coming up from there might sound great. 

I couldn't tell you how much power they could handle. my amp does not put out more then 25 watts at 8 ohm and i absolutely love cranking my system as loud as it can get with out sound distorted and they get stupid loud, i couldn't imagine needing 80 watts going through them. they keep up with my mids that are getting 100 watts a piece. They are very efficient. i have a modest system of 2 12 type s on 1700 watts but they get loud with great sound quality and thanks to this tweeter i can hear every detail in the music over the bass .


----------

